# Calculations....CY to Tons...SY to Tons



## dodge07around (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody have a quick and easy formula to find out how many Tons in a CY....Tons in a SY?? Thanks a bunch


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

You'd need to know the weight of the object.
Tons is a measurement of weight, CY is a measurement of volume.
A CY of feathers would weigh less than a CY of bricks.

Mac


----------



## dodge07around (Jan 2, 2010)

aw yes of course lol..well its roadbase but i dont know the weight.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

is it #304?


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Most quarries, pits, etc. have a proctor/density on file. A lot of the base around here is anywhere from 1.2 to 1.4 tons per yd. depending on moisture content, etc. I

If a proctor isn't on file, grab a five gallon bucket, weigh it, figure the volume and do your own conversion........not as accurate maybe, but better than guessing.:thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dodge07around said:


> Anybody have a quick and easy formula to find out how many Tons in a CY....Tons in a SY?? Thanks a bunch


Just remember, a square yard is 1/3 of a cubic yard. That being the case:

For tons per CY take the depth (height) of the cubic yards in inches, squared, divided by 27, times .055.

For tons per SY take the width (short side) of the cubic yards in inches, squared, divided by 9, times .055.


----------



## rlpage (Jan 12, 2010)

i always take cy x 1.35 to get tons for base. works good for most materials not precise but comes close. your gonna need to convert your sy to cy by dividing it by 27 then x it by 1.35


----------



## jerryh3 (Nov 8, 2008)

PipeGuy said:


> Just remember, a square yard is 1/3 of a cubic yard. That being the case:
> 
> For tons per CY take the depth (height) of the cubic yards in inches, squared, divided by 27, times .055.
> 
> For tons per SY take the width (short side) of the cubic yards in inches, squared, divided by 9, times .055.


Not quite. A square yard in a unit of area. A cubic yard is a unit of volume. You can't compare the two like you're doing. 9 cubic feet is 1/3 of a cubic yard.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

PipeGuy said:


> Just remember, a square yard is 1/3 of a cubic yard. That being the case:
> 
> For tons per CY take the depth (height) of the cubic yards in inches, squared, divided by 27, times .055.
> 
> For tons per SY take the width (short side) of the cubic yards in inches, squared, divided by 9, times .055.





jerryh3 said:


> Not quite. A square yard in a unit of area. A cubic yard is a unit of volume. You can't compare the two like you're doing. 9 cubic feet is 1/3 of a cubic yard.


Jerry,

I think/hope pipeguy realizes that cubic and square yards are completely different measures, and there is no conversion factor without knowing the X dimension

I hope he is just funning with the OP. With all that numerical mumbo jumbo, it sure seems that way ( fingers crossed)


----------



## jerryh3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I think/hope pipeguy realizes that cubic and square yards are completely different measures, and there is no conversion factor without knowing the X dimension
> 
> I hope he is just funning with the OP. With all that numerical mumbo jumbo, it sure seems that way ( fingers crossed)


Don't know. Hope so too.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Just remember, a square yard is 1/3 of a cubic yard.


yeah but...is that celcius or joules?


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how many gallons there is in a mile?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.fbm.cc/calculators.shtml


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

which weighs more, a ton of feathers or a ton of gold?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> which weighs more, a ton of feathers or a ton of gold?


not sure, but send me a ton of gold and I'll compare it to the ton of feathers I have. :whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> which weighs more, a ton of feathers or a ton of gold?


:clap:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

backhoe1 said:


> Does anyone know how many gallons there is in a mile?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

cexcavation said:


> Most quarries, pits, etc. have a proctor/density on file. A lot of the base around here is anywhere from 1.2 to 1.4 tons per yd. depending on moisture content, etc. I
> 
> If a proctor isn't on file, grab a five gallon bucket, weigh it, figure the volume and do your own conversion........not as accurate maybe, but better than guessing.:thumbsup:


 
We are about the same around here, 1.2 to 1.4 tons to C.Y.

Just call the pit and find out,


----------

